# Dustin's Sampler of Havana P0RN



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

So posted these photos in the Bombs section- but I know not everyone visits there.

Our generous local BOTL Dustin (LasXXX) sent me a sampler of various ISOM's to let me get a taste for some of Cuba's Finest. This will help me decide what I may want to buy in the future.

Anyways: only a few photos and not of the best quality- but here they are:


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

:dr That is one fine selection of cubanos you got there. I would say you just got throw down the slope and an avalache is soon to follow. o


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Have fun smokin those moldy ol cigars...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Awesome hit Dustin! Enjoy those fine cigars.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those cigars look :dr good:dr 

Nice job Dustin !!! Enjoy those cigars.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:dr Those Hoyos have exquisite taste, seriously one of the nicest cigars ive ever tasted, just watch the light on them as some can go out very quickly which ruins the taste.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Love cigar ****! ... #2 makes a nice desktop background too.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

That is a seriously nice selection he sent you.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

He did the same thing to me awhile back!!. You're crazy Dustin, but good hit.
Enjoy those man.
Adam


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

God Dam* The Pusher Man!!  

Nice shove there, Dustin!!


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh Wow! I've been wanting to try one of those Hoyo Petit Robusto's...Looking forward to a review on that stick! :dr


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

num num :dr


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Dustin is good for stuff like that. He has forced a few of us to our demise. Congrats.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Beautiful sticks - good hit Dustin.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice hit lassxxx great pron! enjoy those ISOM's


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, nice selection you have there.... enjoy 'em


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

man o man nice selection you got there............is that a partagas short I see there?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

stickman said:


> man o man nice selection you got there............is that a partagas short I see there?


I believe so!

I'm not sure on the others besides the PSD4. Dustin should chime in sometime, or anyone else who can indentify these.

I'm certainly a lucky guy!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> So posted these photos in the Bombs section- but I know not everyone visits there.
> 
> Our generous local BOTL Dustin (LasXXX) sent me a sampler of various ISOM's to let me get a taste for some of Cuba's Finest. This will help me decide what I may want to buy in the future.
> 
> Anyways: only a few photos and not of the best quality- but here they are:


Nice selction... way to go Dustin

Looks like to me (l to r)
Hoyo petit robusto
party short
monte 4
diplo 4
party something
boli pc
erdm choix
psd4


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looking good Dustin, enjoy those.......:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Nice selction... way to go Dustin
> 
> Looks like to me (l to r)
> Hoyo petit robusto
> ...


Thank you sir- I wonder what the party something is? An 898 or a Lonsdale?


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nobody finer than my man Dustin!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx for all the kind words gents 

And yes the unknown Party is an 898. Hope you enjoy it brother. Sorry for the delay but hopefully this will give you a little taste of Havana. Be warned though, once you go down this route you're thoroughly F***ed!!! In the wallet I mean hehehehe.



Air1070 said:


> Oh Wow! I've been wanting to try one of those Hoyo Petit Robusto's...Looking forward to a review on that stick!:dr


You can't say shit like that in this type of thread........... blasphemy!!!!

Pm me your addy


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice like to try one of those diplomaticos some day!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx for all the kind words gents
> 
> And yes the unknown Party is an 898. Hope you enjoy it brother. Sorry for the delay but hopefully this will give you a little taste of Havana. Be warned though, once you go down this route you're thoroughly F***ed!!! In the wallet I mean hehehehe.


I think I will definently enjoy them! I will post reviews as I smoke them. I'm gonna let them sit a few more days before I fire one up. I'm actually nervous that I'm gonna botch the cut or light or something :r

And yeah I'm ready to just give up the wallet ha. I can generally keep my money in my hands and have will power- but I don't know- cigars do something to me- and then habanos? That will only make it harder! :hn

One more time- Thank you. Off to do some research on each of these cigars!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TechMetalMan said:


> Off to do some research on each of these cigars!


www.top25cigar.com or http://www.cigars-review.org/


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> www.top25cigar.com or http://www.cigars-review.org/


Yep checked top 25 as well as Ermo's little download he put up. I'll check cigars review later on! Thanks- oh and just for clarification- that 858 is unvarnished true?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

You know Dustin - I'm up for adoption and already house broken - I don't smoke much at all - really -   


Ron


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I really like your third picture, shows the variation in the wrapper leafs used for the different brands. That Monte wrapper is smooth.

Excellent hit!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe a heads up on that PSD4, find out the year and do some research on the "sick" period these cigars go through. You don't want to smoke it during that time.

It's a very interesting topic and you'll have fun reading about it. Most say you have 3 months to smoke it or you have to wait 2 years.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ermo said:


> Maybe a heads up on that PSD4, find out the year and do some research on the "sick" period these cigars go through. You don't want to smoke it during that time.
> 
> It's a very interesting topic and you'll have fun reading about it. Most say you have 3 months to smoke it or you have to wait 2 years.


hehehe, something tells me that the particular PSD4 he has is definitely out of the sick period


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> hehehe, something tells me that the particular PSD4 he has is definitely out of the sick period


You're in for a treat then. Great cigar.


----------

